# M1 and DPP4? (Plus other Canon Utilities)?



## JustUs7 (Jan 16, 2021)

Does anyone know if Canon utilities, and DPP4 in particular, run on Apples M1 yet? Specifically the Mac Mini.
Thanks.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 16, 2021)

Howdy! 

Did you take a look at the canon support pages? 
I am not in the Mac fraction, but when I went to my German homepage and chose DPP I could see these OS beeing supported:


macOS Big Sur 11.0 seems to be not supported by DDP yet.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 16, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Howdy!
> 
> Did you take a look at the canon support pages?
> I am not in the Mac fraction, but when I went to my German homepage and chose DPP I could see these OS beeing supported:
> ...



I wonder what the difference is between OS X, Mac OS X, and macOS? That one shows Big Sur.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 16, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> I wonder what the difference is between OS X, Mac OS X, and macOS? That one shows Big Sur.



It’s just the evolution of the naming convention that Apple has been using for their “computer” OS. They started inserting ‘Mac’ and ‘Mac OS’ to differentiate it more clearly(even though they are sort of unifying them) from ‘iOS’, ‘watchOS’, etc. But more directly to your question, the older OS’s were referred to as OS X (insert nickname and point version) and the latest are macOS (insert nickname and point version).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 16, 2021)

RunAndGun said:


> It’s just the evolution of the naming convention that Apple has been using for their “computer” OS. They started inserting ‘Mac’ and ‘Mac OS’ to differentiate it more clearly(even though they are sort of unifying them) from ‘iOS’, ‘watchOS’, etc. But more directly to your question, the older OS’s were referred to as OS X (insert nickname and point version) and the latest are macOS (insert nickname and point version).


They aren’t unifying the OS’s, they are moving to ever more format relevant OS’s, the iPad OS the biggest benefit of having OS’s that are device specific, they were castrated all the time they ran phone firmware, now they have their own OS they are fantastic tools.

They are making big efforts to vertically integrate the OS’s, but that isn’t the same as unifying them.


----------



## becceric (Jan 17, 2021)

I think that’s why RunAndGun wrote “sort of unifying them”. I would consider his statement to be as relevant as yours.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2021)

becceric said:


> I think that’s why RunAndGun wrote “sort of unifying them”. I would consider his statement to be as relevant as yours.


That might be, but using the word "unifying" seems counter to what they are actually doing, bringing out more, different, and diverse versions.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> I wonder what the difference is between OS X, Mac OS X, and macOS?


Not my topic, sorry.



> That one shows Big Sur.


I could chose Big Sur on the German page, too. 
But then DPP was not available. So it seems, they still need time to develop.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> They aren’t unifying the OS’s, they are moving to ever more format relevant OS’s, the iPad OS the biggest benefit of having OS’s that are device specific, they were castrated all the time they ran phone firmware, now they have their own OS they are fantastic tools.
> 
> They are making big efforts to vertically integrate the OS’s, but that isn’t the same as unifying them.



I think we’re arguing semantics(Not that I don’t like doing that at times, as some of my posts prove). I meant it in the sense that they are looking and behaving more alike with similar/same features and able to seamlessly move data between devices(like text, email, pictures, documents you are working on, etc.), not that they are literally the same. But now with ”Apple Silicone” and the transition to moving all devices to ARM processors, everything can be more closely and tightly integrated and I’m sure the OS’s will start to have even more in common in their underpinnings, while still being optimized for the specific device.


----------



## becceric (Jan 18, 2021)

Agreed.


----------



## Franklyok (Jun 6, 2021)

Any update on that? I Need DPP on apple M1.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 6, 2021)

Franklyok said:


> Any update on that? I Need DPP on apple M1.


What os version are you running?


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 6, 2021)

Franklyok said:


> Any update on that? I Need DPP on apple M1.



DPP4, for me, runs fine in Apple M1 via Rosetta. It was an automatic thing when I transferred our old iMac over to the M1 Mini. Runs on Big Sur. Both my OS and DPP4 are up to date.


----------



## Ziz (Oct 5, 2021)

JustUs7 said:


> DPP4, for me, runs fine in Apple M1 via Rosetta. It was an automatic thing when I transferred our old iMac over to the M1 Mini. Runs on Big Sur. Both my OS and DPP4 are up to date.


I'm interested to know what the export speed is like
Are there any improvements with M1 (even though DPP is obviously running through Rosetta)


----------



## JustUs7 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ziz said:


> I'm interested to know what the export speed is like
> Are there any improvements with M1 (even though DPP is obviously running through Rosetta)


I don’t think it would be an improvement if you already have a decent system. I came from an eight year old iMac with base ram so for me it was better. But it’s still a wait to convert to JPEG or TIF. If I have a bunch, I start the process and go do dishes or something. Five kids. There are always dishes.


----------

